# HI, new member, newer rider and new owner.



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!!

Looking forward to hearing about, reading of your adventures together as you & Teddy get to know each other.
🐴 ...


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi Jerry! 
Teddy is gorgeous! The two of you look so good together! How long have you had him?


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

AbbySmith said:


> Hi Jerry!
> Teddy is gorgeous! The two of you look so good together! How long have you had him?


The pic of me on him was the day I got him, 11/3/2020.
The other was 11/25/2020 after getting him on a rice bran and senior supplement and having the farrier do his feet.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

He looks amazing! You have obviously done a lot with him!


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

AbbySmith said:


> He looks amazing! You have obviously done a lot with him!


Thanks, he's been a pleasure to work with.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a handsome horse! I'd take him in a heartbeat. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

Teddy update,
His elbow is completely healed (had a $.50 size scrape when I picked him up) still shows full soundness from the injury he had, they said it was barbwire that opened a crack across his front left at the coronet band that turned into an abscess that by what the farrier sowed me from the discolored area covered a good 1/4 of the sole along the outer wall, but no indication he's in pain. 
The radiogram might show a gas pocket but the farrier, my trainer and my fiancee (life long rider) all think wait and see how it grows out .
He's definitely getting fitter, showing some fat patches and muscle development. 
After turn out today we moved him into a paddock (with shelter) from the stall (aka "pony jail") that we where using for his recuperation. 
As he's gotten better his personality is really coming out, such a sensitive, affectionate and patient guy makes me think he's experienced a lot and is curious to see where we go.

No regrets, if I hadn't taken him when I did who knows where he could of ended up.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I hope Teddy feels better soon!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi & welcome to the forum Jerry!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Aw, I love Teddy! So glad he ended up with you; just from your few posts, I can tell you'll take exceptional care of him and he'll really blossom. Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to following your journey.

BTW, you know you can start a journal in the Member Journal area ... that would be a great place to document your journey with Teddy.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Teddy is a beautiful horse  Hope he gets 100% soon.


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

Another update, 
had vet visit and the results are in...
Teeth floated with out any problems other than being a bit loopy on the meds...
The hoof damage is on the mend and growing out, vet says he looks sound, would like radiograghs later. 
And a good chiropractic work-over.
weight is much better too, looks like that senior supplement and rice bran is doing it's job.
But there is bad news. one vet report said his eyes where fine, another said he showed signs of cataracts, turns out neither is the case. the poor guy is blind in one eye. 
whether this condition is because of the accident that damaged the hoof (if he took a header when it happened) or congenital we may never know for sure.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

That is not a bad update Jerry...
"Blind" in one eye is not end of the world...
If you were not told that would you recognize he saw only from one side and eye?
Many do not as horses are great at adapting to changing events.
What this does mean is you must watch for any changes to his blind eye and safeguard his good eye.
Take "0" chances as he now only has sight to one eye...
There are many totally blind horses around that thrive, ride and enjoy life and adventures with their owner{s}...

Thanks for the update.
🐴....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, it’s a great update!

A good friend has a horse who was blind in one eye when she bought him. His blindness was from abuse by a so-called “trainer”.

That was around ten years ago and he is still a great trail horse, the lead horse in the pasture ——- annnnd a Master at finding his way out of the fence. Not just one place in the fence either, lol

He never wanders off, just seems to delight in escaping to let everyone know he can

Do you have new fotos? He was handsome when you first posted, I can imagine how great he must look by now


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I agree with the others. My barn recently bought a completely blind horse from a kill pen and he can be ridden and he does halter classes at local shows.


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

walkinthewalk said:


> Yes, it’s a great update!
> 
> A good friend has a horse who was blind in one eye when she bought him. His blindness was from abuse by a so-called “trainer”.
> 
> ...


need to get photo off phone onto laptop to both add here and add to his progress file...


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

Here's "teddy" as of Dec, 30 2020.
Waiting our turn with the vet: teeth floated, eyes, chiropractic adjustments and check on progress of that right front injury. 
Pics are as of date. Like I said, the vets says he's sound and everything is on the mend. So it's just the eye.
When he came to me, that crack was just below the coronet band. There might be an issue as the gas pocket/void space shown as it grows out, but we'll deal with it when fit happens.
(In the radiogram is what was sent to us)
I guess as you look at the previous pics there is a noticeable change? 
He's already broken a hot wire on his paddock twice, not out off maliciousness, but rolling and catching it with his feet. Seems his favorite dirt spot might be a bit close and in his enthusiasm...well, you know.
Now, taking the advice of my trainer and the fiancee (not the same the same person thank god!) we'll begin running through basics, taking leadership, teaching he can trust me, finding any holes and button he has.












​


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Teddy, is looking great! I will again say, he is my favorite color  

The hoof hole looks like an old abscess that blew out. It looks really deep. Did the vet suggest anything to keep in there to help keep bacteria out, as it grows down?

I love love love my equine chiropractor. She keeps my horses moving and also my Rottweiler who came to me with sacrum damage (I had her x-rayed) when she was 18 months. 

It isn’t just Teddy who rolls next to fences and I don’t know why they see the need to do that. This was a few weeks back. I watched Joker circle around looking for just the right spot to roll and —- yep —- there he went —- down right next to the fence. This horse has a fractured sacrum, so my heart rate really went up.

If you look you can actually see a literal circle, close to the driveway, where Joker was sniffing/pawing for the right place to go down —nowhere near where he finally landed.

The other horse got his hind hooves caught in the fence ~6 years ago. Getting his 16.1H self unstuck was a fun for my retired 5’2” self (not. Both of them are in their 20’s so you’d think they would know better and it isn’t like they don’t have plenty of room.

This is Joker giving me heart failure a few weeks back. Of course when he “landed” his hooves were facing the fence, but somehow he got up without touching the fence.


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

It's been awhile so I thought I'd better stop i and say hey...

hey...

ok, see you later....

Seriously, been rather busy, moving in with fiancee/ cleanig up my place to sell. Still taking lessons, we're up to laying out obstacles and doing the ad hoc course at trots. Even got beaux (the lesson horse, 1/2 draft who tends to be lazy) to side pass. 

Now, as for teddy. My trainer has been working with him and with recent storms and winds discovered (by breaking out) he's got a real 'go' button for someone his size. Also thinks he really hasn't had a lot of training beyond the basics.
As his training has progressed I've seen changes. Not as skid-dish, more trusting and curious, confident i guess, that these people (me, my trainer, the fiancess) that he finds himself with are going to keep him safe.
He's sensitive and knows things but acts like he doesn't unless you catch him on it.
Looks are improving, the senior equine and rice bran supplements are have a good effect.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Mercy, you have been busybusybusy!

Congratulations on moving in with your fiancé! Preparing a home to sell is no fun, lollol. By the time I was done deep cleaning, painting, etc, then staging one particular home for viewers, I almost didn’t want to sell it, lol.

It‘s a Sellers market, so best wishes in getting top dollar, plus a few K more

It sounds as if you and handsome Teddy are making great progress Yes, horses can “dump the clutch” in fine fashion if they think the boogie man is after them,lol. 

Hopefully you have some free time to come back in with pictures

How is his hoof ?


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

walkinthewalk said:


> Mercy, you have been busybusybusy!
> 
> Congratulations on moving in with your fiancé! Preparing a home to sell is no fun, lollol. By the time I was done deep cleaning, painting, etc, then staging one particular home for viewers, I almost didn’t want to sell it, lol.
> 
> ...


I'll grab a pic, but it's growing out, hasn't split. The shoes I think are what's holding him together. 
Still no sign of vision in that eye or any indication can see even shapes or shadow.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Since you don’t know how Teddy lost his eyesight, watch the good eye for uveitis.

I forgot about my first horse developing Moon Blindness (what uveitis was called in 1960 and she lost her right eye sight to it. It never affected her. I did a lot of road riding back then and was always glad the loss of sight was the right eye.

Here‘s a scholarly link that will help you recognize early signs





__





Equine Uveitis






www.oceanstateequine.com





Also, consider putting a fly mask on Teddy, even if there are not any flies. Nearly all brands will state the % of UV protection they offer. That UV protection will help reduce stress on the bad eye but may prevent issues in the good eye. 

I keep masks on my horses nearly all year as the winter sun is harsh to the eyes


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

walkinthewalk said:


> Since you don’t know how Teddy lost his eyesight, watch the good eye for uveitis.
> 
> I forgot about my first horse developing Moon Blindness (what uveitis was called in 1960 and she lost her right eye sight to it. It never affected her. I did a lot of road riding back then and was always glad the loss of sight was the right eye.
> 
> ...


he has a mask, so far the vet hasn't seen any signs of disease or injury to the good eye.


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

Been awhile but things are happening...
Teddy's coming along, ferrier thinks that hoof should heal up nicely. At the level of the crack on the other hooves are slight color change bars (i've seen the same on bird feathers, "stress bars", I assume it's the same idea here) it all corresponds to about the injury time, coming home with me, change in and better diet, etc.
His emotional flightiness is definitely a game/testing. he started acting like he was going to rear for the furrier, but a solid commanding call of that BS stopped him then and there. In fact any act other than what was expected got a firm correction and he stopped thinking he could get away with things. 
Now, I can give him his supplements and while eating walk around to his blindside and rub the bucket on his side, across his topline, rattle the handle and not a flinch.
He even calmly comes over the gate when I'm around and dis clam when I put the halter on, walk to the arena (doesn't balk at the dogs that are in the yard accross from him, (THAT BARK AT EVERYTHING! and he knows it too.) and do some lunging.
We've added viacalm to his senior/bran supplements and it seems to help too.
Haven't invested in his own personal tack much (pad, saddle) because the barn manager (and our trainer too) would like to see how his withers fill out. but physically he looks really good (will post latest pic s soon as I get one).
Training wise, he's still very sensitive (emotionally). Has holes in his training and still wants to try to be a drama queen. but calling him on it reestablishes whose in charge and what the herd heirarchy is and he's good with it as long its consistent, competent.
Seem for both of us. As I get to know what's needed to make him feel safe with a competent leader, I'm learning self confidence, consistency, mindfulness, focus.
My trainer thinks I'm doing very well and had me riding two point at gallop last session. turned out my cinch was 3/4" too loose and I didn't notice! my balance really has improved. Even my sensie at the dojo (Hawaiian jujitsu) noticed during a sparring session that my kicks (even the one done off balance, stopped mid-motion and pulled back). a year ago I'd fallen on my butt and two years ago I couldn't do it!.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

What a GREAT update! I am so happy for you and Teddy

It sounds as if you are one of the folks who should have always had a horse in your life. 

Your approach to Teddy’s emotional rehab sounds spot on. You are doing a great job with him

It‘s amazing and wonderful how your new found sense of balance has carried over to your jujitsu.

You are finding a lot of untapped natural talent via your relationship with Teddy. This was meant to be🦅


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

Fiancee and i took teddy out and lunged, she knows how but I've done it...maybe 4 times with other horses.
Her thoughts; things went fine, he's settled in and getting to work. he's a bit lazy, needs muscle and discipline.
We did have a pullback issue when he got squirrelly going into the wash rack and no water to the hose because it was turned off.
Compare the 'now' pic to when he first arrived? think he's doing better?
He does have a brand....It looks like a double T...I need to see where/who that is so I can try to peice together more of the guy's backstory.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Teddy sure does have a sweet and kind face😘

One thing you might consider would be adding amino acids to his diet to help with muscle. 

There are different brands such as Nutramino and Triamino. The quality brands aren’t cheap, I’m afraid.

You May want to check with Teddy’s vet first, since he’s a rescue. 

HorseTech sells Nutramino, along with a full line of supplements for horses and dogs. They will also do custom mixes.

I have my IR/Cushings horse on a special vit/min supplement mix that contIns a higher dose of the three essential amino acids, along with added fat calories since Cushings has now made him a bit of a hard keeper.

I did not call any of the vets I use, as I’ve been dealing with metabolic issues in horses since 2007. The sports medicine vet is thankfully, mobile. When he x-rayed Joker‘s hooves last week, he was amazed at how “uniform” Joker’s physique looks, ”given everything that’s wrong with him”, which includes a twice fractured sacrum.

Joker is coming 26 and he never was a well muscled horse but this vit/min supplement on amino acid steroids is helping him stay status quo. His top line is straighter than my healthy horse who just turned 27.

Anyway, here’s the link to Nutramino. It may be worth checking with your vet 









Nutramino


Amino Acid Concentrate: Lysine, Methionine and Threonine




horsetech.com





Ive been buying from HorseTech, steadily since 2014. They have great customer service, both on the phone and shipping product in a timely fashion


----------



## Jerry Miller (Aug 27, 2020)

Sad news,
Teddy had to be put euthanized this last sunday morning (2am).
After all the work of getting that hoof injury to grow out so he'd be sound, gaining his trust and working on his physical tone and seeing his personality coming out. 
So, here's what happened...
I got a call from the barn manager on Wednesday, he had developed edema (_both rears to his hips, both front to his shoulders and several plate size areas on his underside_) with high temps (_initially 103.5 but never got below 102.5_).

Vet came out took blood and found a bacterial infection, put him on regimen of drugs but he just got worse and was in worsening pain until Saturday night when we had to call the emergency vet and she came out...she did a stomach drain (12L, red and bloody) and was peeing blood and couldn't stand without struggling and stumbling.

I'm still stunned, not even a year....


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh no, I'm so, so, sorry. I can't even express... just ... my heartfelt sympathies for your loss...


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sooo sooo sorry to hear that! Looked like you guys were doing good and understanding each other.... 

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, were all so heartbroken!


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear this [emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read of this....
Teddy had the best these last few months under your care...
Teddy was loved and he knew it...
Hugs to you..

Fly-free Teddy...roam the heavens with many friends who have been sent forth from loving, caring owners...


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So very sorry to read this. What sad news. You gave Teddy such a wonderful life in his final year.


----------

